# You have almost no social life



## nottake

Buenas,

sería lo mismo que decir:

You haven't almost social life

¿?

Gracias!


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Esta frase "You haven't almost social life" está mal y no existe.
Falta la palabra "no" (o tal vez "any") antes del sutantivo.  Pero la frase que tienes en el título me suena muy natural.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, Haghenschlapfter, no es posible entonces utilizar la forma "haven't", o simplemente en este contexto no funciona?


----------



## Song Sprite

"Haven't" does exist.

"I haven't brushed my teeth yet today."

But it means "Have not", rather than "Have no". That's why there's a 't' at the end of haven'*t*.


----------



## irene.acler

Song Sprite said:


> But it means "Have not", rather than "Have no". That's why there's a 't' at the end of haven'*t*.


 
Ah, ok, I didn't think there was a difference between the two forms


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Si.... bienvenida al inglés 

"Not" modifica el verbo que sigue.  "No" modica el sustantivo.  Creo que así se puede explicar, pero si no, algún gringo más listo que yo puede corregirme.

James


----------



## natasha2000

Lo que te falta en la frase que pusiste es GOT

You haven't got any social life.
O
You don't have any social life.

You haven't solito, no puede estar.


----------



## irene.acler

Pero si yo digo:
They haven't got any social life, and
They have no social life,
el sentido es lo mismo?


----------



## natasha2000

irene.acler said:


> Pero si yo digo:
> They haven't got any social life, and
> They have no social life,
> el sentido es lo mismo?


 
Así es. Y también, la tercera opción que ya puse:

They don't have any social life.

Son tres maneras de decir lo mismo.
En la primera, utilizas present perfect del vebo GET con el significado de presente. 
En la segunda, pones la negación al sustantivo.
En la tercera, utilizas un present simple. 

En la primera y segunda se necesita añadir ANY para que el significado quede el mismo.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, ahora lo entiendo todo! Muchas gracias, Natasha.


----------



## natasha2000

irene.acler said:


> Vale, ahora lo entiendo todo! Muchas gracias, Natasha.


 
De nada! A mandar...


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Mira... asi suena lo mas normal

"You don't have any social life."

No se, es posible que en inglaterra no se usa el auxilio "
do/does" con "have"... me acuerdo que hay algúna diferencia en como empleamos el "have" (no auxilio, sino el que significa "tener") en EEUU y en el RU.

Lo de "got... sí, está bien... suena bien. pero en serio, funciona sin got. lo que no PUEDE faltar (si no usas el "'don't") es el "any" o "no" antes del social life.

Así que, yo diría en orden de preferencia:

"You don't have any/a social life"
"You hardly have any social life" (si quieres incluir la idea de "apenas")
"You have no social life"
"You haven't got a/any social life" (que suena bien)
o "You've hardly got any social life."

vaya lío... déjalo todo y di simplemente "Get a life!" 

James


----------



## irene.acler

Eh eh, muchas gracias a ti también por tu explicaciòn, James.


----------



## natasha2000

Hola James, si lo miras mejor, ninguno de tus ejemplos tiene sólo haven't.

El primero es past simple, puro y duro.
El segundo también, pero de otra manera.
El tercero, también, pero también de otra manera.
El cuarto y el tercero son varienates de have got.

Sé que hay un lio acerca de ese uso de have got vs. have, pero creo que de momento a irene basta con lo que hemos dicho hasta ahora. Cuando lo aprenda muy bien, puede sumergirse en peculiaridades de diferentes usos dependiendo del país de habla inglesa...
Además, ese tema ya se ha discutido bastante, y si usáis el buscador, seguro que os salen como minimo tres hilos con discusiones sobre este asunto...
Saludos
Nat.


----------



## jennijenni

I see "haven't got" being suggested quite a bit in here. "Haven't got" is improper English (read: too informal or uneducated although it is technically grammatically correct). Use "don't have" instead.


----------



## nottake

Muchas gracias a todos, me ha quedado del todo claro


----------



## leacray

I think "haven't got" is used commonly in British English... although I'm not British... any Brits to weigh in on this?  It's true that in American English it sounds MUCH more natural to say "don't have" instead of "haven't got".

Lea


----------



## lunamia

Decir 'have' es casi igual de 'got', pero suena mal y es indicativo de una falta de la educación como jennijenni ha dicho. El peor es 'have got'. Se puede decir 'have have' por el mismo efecto. ¿Es ridiculo, no?

Es una lastima que esté tan común. Quiero hacer una camisita que muestra 'got' cubierta con un circulo rojo.


----------



## Kskbbellina

How weird!!! En muchos lugares en Argentina en los que se enseña Iglés se manejan ambas versiones como pertenecientes a distintos dialectos (American Standard and British respectively) No estaba al tanto de que have got tuviera connotaciones negativas (uneducated!!??)


----------



## ziu

Soy del RU (UK), y tanto "You haven't *any* social life" como "You haven't got *any* social life" no me suenan bien.

La manera más común de decirlo aquí (igual que en EE. UU.) sería: "You don't have *a *social life".

"You haven't got a social life" para mí también está bien; no vas a sonar como un paleto si lo dices así y tampoco es "bad English", al menos en Inglaterra.


----------



## ziu

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Pero la frase que tienes en el título me suena muy natural.


A mí también.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Nottake,
Sé que estarás harto/a del asunto pero estaba pensando, y me acordé de que en español hay que decir "vida social". Se sobreentiende "social".

En inglés es sólo necesario decir "social" si se hablas en términos clínicos o si uno quiere hablar en específica de la vida social de alguien (al opuesto de la vida profesional o personal de alguien). En inglés basta con decir "life".

You don't have a/any life. (estadounidense)
You haven't got a/any life. (creo que es más británica)

Las dos formas están bien. 

James


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Kskbbellina said:


> How weird!!! En muchos lugares en Argentina en los que se enseña Iglés se manejan ambas versiones como pertenecientes a distintos dialectos (American Standard and British respectively) No estaba al tanto de que have got tuviera connotaciones negativas (uneducated!!??)


 

No lo tiene.  Enseñé inglés en españa y "have got" está perfectamente bien.  usar sólo "got" NO está bien a menos que hablas en pasado.

I have a dog.  _bien_
I've got a dog/ I have got a dog.  _bien_ (mas bien britanico me parece, pero esta bien)
I got a dog.  _bien_... *SOLO* si quiere decir algo parecido a "Compré/obtuve un perro" pero si uno lo dice para "Tengo un perro" suena terrible. Aunque sí se usa así, está mal dicho y no se diría en una entrevista para un puesto profesional.


----------



## nottake

Que va, ni mucho menos harto, he descubierto estos foros hace poco y me están siendo de gran ayuda. Hay muchísimos detalles como estos que decís que desconozco...


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

> "You haven't got a social life" para mí también está bien; no vas a sonar como un paleto si lo dices así y tampoco es "bad English", al menos en Inglaterra.


 
Gracias por aclararlo.  Igual en EE.UU.

Pero repito, Nottake, basta con decir "life" sin "social".


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

nottake said:


> Que va, ni mucho menos harto, he descubierto estos foros hace poco y me están siendo de gran ayuda. Hay muchísimos detalles como estos que decís que desconozco...


 
Estoy de acuerdo, aunque para mí me ayuda con el español. 

James


----------

